

Microsoft Unveils New Plan to Speed Up the Web: Competes with SPDY - suprgeek
http://www.webmonkey.com/2012/03/microsoft-unveils-new-plan-to-speed-up-the-web

======
pilif
The title is misleading. According to the article, this is about building up
on SPDY and adding further enhancements there.

So contrary to the usual MS NIH syndrome, this is about collaboration to find
the best possible solution and not about competing with a totally incompatible
but 100% MS solution.

~~~
hinathan
I don't know about you but "building up on SPDY" triggers my memory pretty
sharply: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend_and_extinguish>

~~~
redthrowaway
Except this isn't MS' call. The IETF will evaluate all proposals and cobble
the best bits together. The chances of either SPDY or HTTP S+M being adopted
verbatim as HTTP2 are slim. Whatever the IETF ends up doing, it'll be a single
standard that everyone builds to.

------
buro9
I can't think of how SPDY isn't for mobile, unless what Microsoft really mean
is that whilst TCP is involved the highly variable delay in a response over a
mobile network, and TCP's backoff algorithm, is what they wish to solve.

<http://blog.davidsingleton.org/mobiletcp/>

It would be great if Microsoft came out and told us what they were hoping
would be the standard. Deliver a paper, or the goods, before (or at the same
time as) talking to the press.

If they're also on top of TCP, then they still have some of the same
fundamental problems and are likely not more mobile friendly.

If they're not using TCP, then they should come out and show us what they've
got.

Of course, this is just one very small angle on it, but without much more info
all they're going to do is whip up a storm of speculation about it.

------
justincormack
They would be in a better position if they developed this in the open. Even
the announcement has no details. SPDY had that problem too, you would think
Microsoft might learn.

------
ilaksh
What the ___ does Microsoft have to do with mobile? Windows Phone is like 5%?

I honestly think that Microsoft is deliberately trying to interfere with
anything and everything related to the web platform in order to maintain their
desktop PC profits with Windows based on PC games, desktop software requiring
Windows, etc.

I think that even though they have lots of geniuses doing good research and
advancing things, the Microsoft business model is overall at odds with
information technology progression which most fundamentally requires
integration and cohesiveness of open software systems.

Therefore I think we need to pool resources and money to make sure that IETF
and other standards bodies resist Microsoft's devious plots.

------
josteink
I guess this answers my question as to how people would react if was Microsoft
and not Google which tried to come out with their own proprietary HTTP-
replacement protocol.

And quite frankly I'm not surprised about the answer.

------
JacobAldridge
_"Microsoft’s new HTTP Speed+Mobility lacks a catchy name..."_

'Microsoft S&M' has a degree of familiarity to it.

It's nice to note, as pilif does in this thread, that this is about building
on not competing with other alternatives.

------
antninja
I would appreciate a better HTTPS rather than a better but still unsafe HTTP.
I hope they integrate security into HTTP 2.0.

~~~
VeejayRampay
What obtu meant is that:

"SPDY adds a session layer atop of SSL that allows for multiple concurrent,
interleaved streams over a single TCP connection."

From <http://dev.chromium.org/spdy/spdy-whitepaper>

